# MY CAT Pretty has been missing since June 4th



## ninja007 (Jun 7, 2015)

prayers needed and welcome please; she is an outdoor only colony cat 15 min from my home. There are many others near her and her small colony of 5 or so. Her daughter is very sad and depressed looking for her mom. I miss her so much and not knowing what happened to her is killing me inside. Yes, done almost everything (flyers, neighbours, looking in yards, bushes, knocking on garages, sheds etc etc etc). I put an online facebook post etc., will be dropping off flyers today at local vets, HS etc. I put up flyers on trees and poles near her area. In over 3 years of feeding her and seeing her EVERY DAY she has never been missing more than one day. She is fixed and healthy afaik, acting like her usual friendly self last time I saw her Thursday night the 4th.


It took me a full YEAR to just pet her for the first time in 2011. She will not let anyone pet her afaik. Also, no tnr groups trapped in her area where she lives either. Car did not hit her either afaik. I miss her so so much and am devestated not knowing where she is or what she is doing. Hoping she is not trapped or hurt somewhere near by. Kevin.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 7, 2015)

praying she shows up today or asap unharmed. Because she is fixed she never goes far at all, not even more than a block and any males by her are not scarey to her. Nothing has changed in the area really. No one has seen her either.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm holding good thoughts for you that she will return. So sorry for the worry you are going through.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 7, 2015)

I hope you find her, Kevin.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 7, 2015)

It's amazing the bonds you can make with even feral cats. I wish Pretty and yourself the best, and hope she turns up soon.


----------



## westwall (Jun 7, 2015)

I hope your cat makes it back to the colony unharmed.  We have a colony on our property so I fully understand the bond you have.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 7, 2015)

Just a suggestion, but with this product you can track as many cats as you want.  Put it on their collars.  They will likely stay on.

Find what matters Find your lost keys wallet or bag


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 8, 2015)

My wife and I just got this kitty last week but we haven't named her yet. "Pretty" might stick!

We got her to catch mice and for general friendship. She's been "potty trained" since day one if you can believe it. She likes to eat insects and scarfed down a big ole Daddy Long Legs yesterday!


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 8, 2015)

My strays might go missing for a week or more at times.  Think kitty vacation.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 8, 2015)

I hope she come home dear. Since I've always had outdoor cats and from growing up on a farm. I can't bring myself to make them just an Indoor animal/pet.  Unfortunately,  I've lost quite a few of them in my 60 years. It's always sad though.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 8, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> prayers needed and welcome please; she is an outdoor only colony cat 15 min from my home. There are many others near her and her small colony of 5 or so. Her daughter is very sad and depressed looking for her mom. I miss her so much and not knowing what happened to her is killing me inside. Yes, done almost everything (flyers, neighbours, looking in yards, bushes, knocking on garages, sheds etc etc etc). I put an online facebook post etc., will be dropping off flyers today at local vets, HS etc. I put up flyers on trees and poles near her area. In over 3 years of feeding her and seeing her EVERY DAY she has never been missing more than one day. She is fixed and healthy afaik, acting like her usual friendly self last time I saw her Thursday night the 4th.
> 
> 
> It took me a full YEAR to just pet her for the first time in 2011. She will not let anyone pet her afaik. Also, no tnr groups trapped in her area where she lives either. Car did not hit her either afaik. I miss her so so much and am devestated not knowing where she is or what she is doing. Hoping she is not trapped or hurt somewhere near by. Kevin.


I'm praying for your cat, Ninja.  I want you to think about a safe alternative for your outdoor cats.  Building them their own outdoor cat patio.  The structures / building plans available are numerous on the internet and give the animal the enjoyment of outdoors while providing the safety they need. 

The idea I've decided on is built of the same material you use to build a pool enclosure - metal / aluminum railings.  The only material we're changing is the screening material because we want something stronger.   It's attractive and will be like an outdoor oasis for my cats who enjoy the fresh air and outdoors.  This is a picture of what I found and I am including the pond and a little bridge they can walk over.  I'm lowering the edges where the plants will go so that I can hose off the patio stones and keep it clean - the run off will go into the edges where the plants will get watered so it works two ways.   I already have plenty of potted plants and several potted palm trees to use for the foliage in there so we just have to build the structure - the roof will all screened in as well so I am including a few shaded / sheltered areas with beds and roof that they can get under if it rains.  Cats love the outdoors and some cats (especially ferals) do not adapt to the indoors well.
With a cat patio they can enjoy the outdoors every day.  We are not doing the overhead lights as our cats come indoors before dark (whether they like it or not).  I found another outdoor play pen for cats online that I will post picture of here too and it is very simple to build.  The idea is to make them "think" they are outside.  It can be done, it just takes a little planning, some time and labor (material cost will vary).  But it's worth it.  Notice the rope twisted and nailed to the posts?   Cats love that material and you can staple it to their cat walks too (to keep their footing).  Those platforms on top are big enough to lounge on and get some sun.  The people who built this appear to have a sliding door that opens to indoors.  This is another alternative to those who already have sliding doors leading to an outdoor patio area. 






This next one in photo is simple to build and large enough for cats to enjoy the outdoors safely.  It needs more plants, small palms to hide under in my opinion but you get the idea.  There are many more examples online for you to find blueprints for and build.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 8, 2015)

still no sign of her- Jer- she isn't near my home, but 10 min away in a colony of mine. I cannot take home any more cats.....Kevin.


----------



## skye (Jun 8, 2015)

My thoughts are also with you....I pray your cat will return safe and sound soon.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 8, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> still no sign of her- Jer- she isn't near my home, but 10 min away in a colony of mine. I cannot take home any more cats.....Kevin.



I'm praying for her, Kevin, and I am praying for you tonight.   Trust in God.  He can do what we cannot do.   He knows where she is and He knows how to get her to you.  Trust Him.  He's in full control.  He did it before.  Remember when he brought the other cat you cared for back to you?  He is the God who hears us when we cry out to Him and He is the God who answers.  Jesus is Lord over all the earth.  Over all.  Amen and amen.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 8, 2015)

G'luck .


----------



## skye (Jun 9, 2015)

Did she came back yet?

Please let us know.


----------



## Kitty Cat (Jun 10, 2015)

skye said:


> Did she came back yet?
> 
> Please let us know.


Please come back Pretty.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 21, 2015)

sorry guys, yes she did! 5 days later on tuesday morning; same location as usual after getting out of my car to feed the others....


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 21, 2015)

good news....good news...and good on you for maintaining a feeding station


----------



## skye (Jun 21, 2015)

yessssssssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2015)

When I had cats there was no telling when they would return, now the dogs, they don't stray too far..There is a newly dumped pup I am going to rescue tonight, I have been trying now for 3 weeks to gain his trust and give him some TLC....But he runs away...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 21, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I hope she come home dear. Since I've always had outdoor cats and from growing up on a farm. I can't bring myself to make them just an Indoor animal/pet.  Unfortunately,  I've lost quite a few of them in my 60 years. It's always sad though.


You should have seen one cat I had hit the road when I took him on a canoe trip.....


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 30, 2015)

Update please.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Update please.



yeah I was just thinking the same thing. did your pretty come home or was found?


----------



## ninja007 (Jul 23, 2015)

yes Steph, see my last post...


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 26, 2015)

Fence cat says good endings for cats are the only endings that matter.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2015)

Ah good deal. She was out catting around for five days. Shame on her. lol

glad she's back


----------

